# Backup generators



## DMartin (Aug 6, 2019)

Is there any rules as to the locations of 1600A back up generator placement in reference to the distance from a non combustible buildings? It would be outside of the dining area of a retirement home so egress would not be a concern and it is fully sprinklered. The Electrician called me today with a question on placement. I just don't want to give him wrong information. it would be far enough back that zoning would not come into play. Any input appreciated.


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2019)

Diesel or Natural gas??

If Diesel does it have a belly tank or stand alone

Do the feds or state inspect the place annually  for medical


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Manufacture install instructions....need em!


----------



## DMartin (Aug 6, 2019)

OK will get them! and not entirely sure just yet. Right now they got a rental (Diesel) and the new one will be 7X20 so I am assuming diesel because he did not mention gas and I didn't see a locate for it marked. only saw electrical and fiber optic flagged not NG in the area of where the slab is going to be poured.  It there a requirement for Bollards since it will be right next to a parking lot?


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2019)

Check 604

https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/IFC2015/chapter-6-building-services-and-systems#text-id-9728927

Still looking for distance if diesel is used


----------



## jar546 (Aug 6, 2019)

NFPA 30 or 37 depending on tank size if the generator is built on top of the tank.


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2019)

Still looking for distance

*603.3.1 Fuel oil storage in outside, above-ground tanks.*
Where connected to a fuel-oil piping system, the maximum amount of fuel oil storage allowed outside above ground without additional protection shall be 660 gallons (2498 L). The storage of fuel oil above ground in quantities exceeding 660 gallons (2498 L) shall comply with NFPA 31.


Some reason I got ten feet in my mind


And yes bollards


----------



## DMartin (Aug 6, 2019)

it is a 700 gallon diesel gen with tank under. IFC 312 says it should be protected by Bollards.


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2019)

700 may get some additional requirements

Over the 660


Still looking



Some reading:;  not from i codes 


1) _Emergency generator location._ The generator must be located in accordance with the location requirements found in the Health Care Facilities Code (NFPA 99 and Tentative Interim Amendments TIA 12-2, TIA 12-3, TIA 12-4, TIA 12-5, and TIA 12-6), Life Safety Code (NFPA 101 and Tentative Interim Amendments TIA 12-1, TIA 12-2, TIA 12-3, and TIA 12-4), and NFPA 110, when a new structure is built or when an existing structure or building is renovated.


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2019)

This may be the answer 

Just confirm 


the 2009 International Fire Code, Section 3404.2.9.6.1.5: Above-ground tanks for the storage of Class IIIB liquids, excluding unstable liquids, shall be located in accordance with Table 22.4.1.6 of NFPA 30.

Per Table 22.4.1.6 of NFPA 30, tanks storing under 12,000 gallons of Class IIIB combustible liquids may located as close as 5' to adjoining property lines and structures.

The generator itself may have stricter clearances based on manufacturers installation guidelines and other code requirements concerned about pulling diesel exhaust into air intake openings for the building, but I routinely see installations closer than 30' to buildings. Coupled with the fact that you have active construction inspections which should have checked all this, I'm guessing you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## DMartin (Aug 6, 2019)

Havent seen manufacturers specs yet. asked for them. All he is saying is 3' clearance for access.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Does the generator have to go through a zoning board for approval prior to install. Are plan, site plans or an application required prior to install?



cda said:


> The generator itself may have stricter clearances based on manufacturers installation guidelines and other code requirements concerned about pulling diesel exhaust into air intake openings for the building



What cda posted would be a major concern, you already indicated a non-combustible building which is a plus. I think distance to the building is the may issue and the bollards protecting the generator is important but protecting the occupants is the main priority, IMHO.

I get the impression it may be a used generator and not new?


----------



## DMartin (Aug 7, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Does the generator have to go through a zoning board for approval prior to install. Are plan, site plans or an application required prior to install?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it does not have to go through zoning because it is in the middle of the property. So our zoning wouldn't dictate the placement. I am looking at it from code side. It is going to be a new unit, He is getting me the manufacturers install specs. I have asked that it be places at least 5' from sidewalk and 5' from building.
CDA thanks for the info it really helped. Table 22.4.1.6 is for class IIIB, and diesel is a class II liquid but I think those number will still apply according to 22.4.1.1(b). I will look into the intake and exhaust factor. Its a fairly old building so I would have ne access to plans I will go out today and see if t here are any intakes on that side of the building. They are only in the preliminary stage as of yet and he told me to contact him if I find more info. He may just be using me to win a bid I don't know. If he is so be it as long as he gets it in there right.


----------



## cda (Aug 7, 2019)

Remember the ""Jeopardy"" factor,,,

Old people don't want their Jeopardy show disturbed, by the generator test!!  so not sure how noisy this unit is, but, might push it away from the building, because of that.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 7, 2019)

I'd like to move this to a more relevant area of the forum as this is not an electrical issue.  Thoughts?


----------



## DMartin (Aug 7, 2019)

No problem.


----------

